# easy beginner pieces for violin



## seafra

does anyone have any suggestions on baroque pieces of music that are suitable for beginners?


----------



## Rasa

which instrument?


----------



## seafra

oh, sorry, for the violin.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Here are the first Baroque pieces in Suzuki violin school:

Book 1:

Minuett III from Suite in G Minor for Klavier, BWV 822 (J.S. Bach)
Minuet, BWV Anh. II 116 from Notebook for Anna Magdalena Bach (J.S. Bach)
Minuet BWV Anh. II 114/Anh. III 183 (J.S. Bach)

Book 2
Chorus from Judas Maccabaeus (G.F. Handel) 
Musette, Gavotte II or the Musette from English Suite III in G Minor for Klavier, BWV 808 (J.S. Bach) 
Bourree from Sonata in F Major for Oboe, HHA IV/18, No. 8 (G.F. Handel) 
Gavotte (J.B. Lully) 
Minuet from Sei Quintetti per Archi No. 11, Op. 11, No. 5 in E Major (L. Boccherini).


----------

